# Men's Pentathlon Riding



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

About to start, anyone else watching?


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

Yes, me . . . with trepidation.  So hope it isn't a repeat of Hong Kong.  

P


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Yeah just sitting through the fencing now


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Yeah just sitting through the fencing now 

Click to expand...

Annoying, isn't it?  I need to be leaving to put the GD's bed down, catch him in, poo pick, give him a wash and put him to bed by 4.30 at the latest . . . at this rate I won't see any riding.

P


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Luckilly I have nothing else to do, literally, so I've just got it on in the background.  Enough of men playing with sticks


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Hopefully shouldn't be long now.

And hopefully the dodgy ones have spent the last four years having some lessons.


----------



## HowenEdward (11 August 2012)

What time is it starting on BBC and what channel

Thanks xx


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Luckilly I have nothing else to do, literally, so I've just got it on in the background.  Enough of men playing with sticks 

Click to expand...

Oh FGS get ON with it . . . it's my last "fix" of Greenwich/Olympic horsey stuff . . . c'mon . . . 

P


----------



## Django Pony (11 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w332m

Link to riding section of the modern pentathlon. Click "start of video"


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Coverage is on the red button now but they're still warming up.


----------



## HBM1 (11 August 2012)

They have promised it will not be as farcical as it was in Beijing.  What i don't understand is why they are so rubbish at riding.  this is a part of their event so why did they not put the work in to be able to jump.  You do not see them acting the same way towards any of the other events in the Pentathlon.  One of the providers of the horses has said that some of the riders cannot manage more than a trot !


----------



## mandwhy (11 August 2012)

Yay been looking forward to it, thanks for reminding me!x


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Good start, nice round


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

Well so far so good . . . I'm pleasantly surprised and I like this black mare with the white face . . . well done that partnership.

P


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

What a lovely horse, loving the splash on the belly!


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

Well I have a spare stable for that black mare, and at last, a course I can manage!!
and commentators I like!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

only_me said:



			What a lovely horse, loving the splash on the belly!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I wanted to kidnap her too . . . lovely mare.

P


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

And no, the horse didn't put a short one, the rider was trying to take off too far away but horse was sensible and helped him! grr commentator!


----------



## Suzie86 (11 August 2012)

Times tight! They will need to kick on a touch


----------



## mandwhy (11 August 2012)

Haha its not great is it but still more than I would probably be capable of ;-)


----------



## Suzie86 (11 August 2012)

Lots of disunited cantering going on too


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

The second guy was a bit scarier, the fences are too big to be missing. 

The grey's jumping well.


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Think the first guy is very comfy on a horse...i wonder if that black mare would fit in a jiffy bag...


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

Wonderboy, what a good boy!


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Think the last two horses helped their riders  lot!!


----------



## HBM1 (11 August 2012)

don't think that guy could see under his hat


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

Was just thinking how proud I would be to see GD at an Olympic event . . . and then I thought how much he'd take the pee and how upset having so many different riders on his back would make him . . . .

P


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

These horses should be, and probably are, priceless


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Nice chessie


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Well done Number 32


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Well done Polish guy!


----------



## TheSylv007 (11 August 2012)

Just say the Polish chap, I thought he made quite a decent fist of it


----------



## mandwhy (11 August 2012)

Quite nice from the polish guy, like the little chestnut gelding best so far


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

These horses seem very honest . . . but you wonder how they'll be further down the line after several rounds.

But so far much, much better than Hong Kong.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

TheSylv007 said:



			Just say the Polish chap, I thought he made quite a decent fist of it
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I liked his riding too.

P


----------



## TheSylv007 (11 August 2012)

got to bear in mind they only get 20 minutes to get to know the horses and something like 5 practice jumps.  I think that would be a challenge for anyone


----------



## TheSylv007 (11 August 2012)

Oh dear, the american isn't looking too hopeful...


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

American guy has quite a confusing rein holding arrangement there...oh dear


----------



## amage (11 August 2012)

American rider is shocking


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

Thats a bit mean - if you stop and knock it down you get penalties for the knock down as well as the stop!!


----------



## pookie (11 August 2012)

I'm keeping my toddler's interest by pretending each horse is one from our yard...just waiting for the donkey to jump now


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

yikey crikey mikey lol


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

OK, not loving the American . . . the fact that he obviously had some pain in his hand tells me he was taking rather a tight hold.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

P


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

Am loving Steph Cook's ever so polite commentary...


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

Wonder who has got that horse next!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

lol at the person who said "poor horse" behind tv. Tbh I would have expected more from a US athlete, but at least he tried to not catch horse in the mouth! 

I love this horse in with the chile rider!  Looks like he would be great fun xc


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Number 30 was no good


----------



## MissTyc (11 August 2012)

Who provides the horses?


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Where did the Chilean chap get his jacket ?


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

and we're off! whoooosh!!!


----------



## TheSylv007 (11 August 2012)

oh, god the Chilean rider looks like he borrowed his dad's suit to ride in


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Chilean guy's horse might actually be a saint!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

Horses are provided by various people - turns out I know two local to me people who have had their horses chosen after going through a screening process


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Dave282B said:



			Where did the Chilean chap get his jacket ?
		
Click to expand...

From his Dad!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

Dave282B said:



			Where did the Chilean chap get his jacket ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, but it's far too big for him!  Not a bad ride though.

P


----------



## Django Pony (11 August 2012)

I just don't get this? Riding is part of their sport, so why can't they ride properly?? It's and OLYMPIC event, I would expect at least a basic level of competence even if they aren't pro's at every element!


----------



## MissTyc (11 August 2012)

Tx!

Horse porn closeup :LOL:


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

Some of these first line horses need to be settled, could be interesting later!


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

I think Chilean little might have filled his pants!


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

JustJasper said:



			I just don't get this? Riding is part of their sport, so why can't they ride properly?? It's and OLYMPIC event, I would expect at least a basic level of competence even if they aren't pro's at every element! 

Click to expand...

Trust me . . . this is head and shoulders above the level of riding shown by the men in Hong Kong.  I actually think they're not too shabby.

P


----------



## mandwhy (11 August 2012)

Haha that Chilean guy was a legend, just plough on through little guy!


----------



## TheSylv007 (11 August 2012)

this one isnt too bad


----------



## KSR (11 August 2012)

Is it watchable anywhere other than sky? I only have freeview


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Aussie guy's my fav so far...


----------



## Django Pony (11 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Trust me . . . this is head and shoulders above the level of riding shown by the men in Hong Kong.  I actually think they're not too shabby.

P
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see it in Hong Kong, and by the sounds of it I think I'm glad I didn't! lol


----------



## hendrabonnie (11 August 2012)

Its on channel 301 freeview


----------



## Django Pony (11 August 2012)

KSR said:



			Is it watchable anywhere other than sky? I only have freeview
		
Click to expand...

On t'internet here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w332m


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

What a great crowd, nearly filling the stands by the looks of it


----------



## montysmum1 (11 August 2012)

They've got bloody good horses!

I want one :-\


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Won't complain about our pony club jumping any more


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Rambo smiling


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

I dunno - they're a bit rough and ready but it's not a style competition anyway  Plus for a lot of these competitors, they're not coming off the back of horsey backgrounds. A lot of the GB team members past and present came into pentathlon from Pony Club tetrathalon however. 

To get on a horse for 20mins pre a 1m20 max course, especially in an arena like that isn't the easiest thing to do in the world. The BUCS uni comps are run under the same rules...


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Bit seems very high in the German guy's horse


----------



## TheSylv007 (11 August 2012)

I think its pretty admirable how they are coping with it.


----------



## Rowreach (11 August 2012)

Well, if anyone ever doubted that equestrianism requires skill ..............


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

teapot said:



			The BUCS uni comps are run under the same rules...
		
Click to expand...

I was just wondering which is harder to do, pentathlon jumping as phase 3 (?) of the event in a Olympic arena, or uni jumping after a heavy night's partying...


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Thought we were going to have a sticky moment then!


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Very scopey grey there!


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Some look like riders, just a bit nervous and obviously not in perfect tune with their horse, as you'd expect when they've just met, some look like there's no way they should be allowed to jump 1m20 yet! Saying that, I'm impressed compared with the last 2 pentathlons I've watched.

Well done to whoever found these horses, they're very genuine.


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Trinidad <3


----------



## MissTyc (11 August 2012)

I shall never worry about my cob's disunited canter again!
What a lovely, genuine horse!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

trinadad is giving his horse a lovely ride! Other than the first fence thought he did a good job with a lovely horse


----------



## Brimful of Asha (11 August 2012)

feeling sorry for the roan thats just been in


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Aww Trinidad!


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

Yep could find a stable for Trinidad!!


----------



## amage (11 August 2012)

Flame_ said:



			Some look like riders, just a bit nervous and obviously not in perfect tune with their horse, as you'd expect when they've just met, some look like there's no way they should be allowed to jump 1m20 yet! Saying that, I'm impressed compared with the last 2 pentathlons I've watched.

Well done to whoever found these horses, they're very genuine.
		
Click to expand...

It's not 1.20 it's around a meter!!! Given how successful the likes of Tim Stockdale and Jessica Kurten have been coaching complete beginners in a matter of weeks for tv shows, one has to wonder do some of the Pentathletes not have equestrian coaches?! Standard is very low


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Well done mr Mexico he have his horse a good pat for looking after him


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

Brimful of Asha said:



			feeling sorry for the roan thats just been in 

Click to expand...

Why? Curious, I thought it was a nice round. The Trinidad rider btw.


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Connic is rather handsome


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

amage said:



			It's not 1.20 it's around a meter!!! Given how successful the likes of Tim Stockdale and Jessica Kurten have been coaching complete beginners in a matter of weeks for tv shows, one has to wonder do some of the Pentathletes not have equestrian coaches?! Standard is very low
		
Click to expand...

Steph Cook just said the max fences are 1m 20, not all are but some are


----------



## Rowreach (11 August 2012)

lOh Pleeeeeeeeeeeez don't start blaming the horses Steph


----------



## TheSylv007 (11 August 2012)

It is 1m 20


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Italian guy gave his horse a lovely ride


----------



## Brimful of Asha (11 August 2012)

i like the look of the horse and yes it was! just feel sorry for them all as half can't ride!


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Well done Riccardo  I love Connis


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

only_me said:



			Why? Curious, I thought it was a nice round.
		
Click to expand...

Same


----------



## MissTyc (11 August 2012)

Italian definitely one of the nicer partnerships so far - rider let the horse do the work but stayed mostly in balance and contact!


----------



## amage (11 August 2012)

TheSylv007 said:



			It is 1m 20
		
Click to expand...

Well it's smallest 1.20 I've ever seen and I've jumped a hell of a lot of them! When they went round the course at the start she announced the height of each fence individually and they were all 1meter ish with a couple of bigger back bars and 1.20 spread on treble bar


----------



## Brimful of Asha (11 August 2012)

Where do they supply the horses from?


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

What's she going on about now, Robert Casa hasn't even been yet?!


----------



## TheSylv007 (11 August 2012)

amage said:



			Well it's smallest 1.20 I've ever seen and I've jumped a hell of a lot of them! When they went round the course at the start she announced the height of each fence individually and they were all 1meter ish with a couple of bigger back bars and 1.20 spread on treble bar
		
Click to expand...

I stand humbly corrected


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Irish guy after Kazak guy ooh good luck Arthur!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

Brimful of Asha said:



			Where do they supply the horses from? 

Click to expand...


They had trials all over the country. the people who ride/own them kindly volunteered to provide horses that are jumping 1.20 and I think had up to 3 "heats" to select the horses.

They are all of a good quality, please don't start critising the horses they have been volunteered for the event.


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Get this weeks horse and hound. Put out adverts for horses from riding schools and hirelings that are used to different riders. Then all went through selection process


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Yeah the horses are brill and as Flame said, priceless


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

I'd have any of those horses. Good luck Arthur!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

pc tetrathlon is over cross country not showjumping!


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Wilcox is very smart


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Irish rider did ok - just a bit slow


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Aw pity two down. Lovely round. Well done Arthur!


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Some smashing chessies here, I'd take them all home!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

I like this horse!


----------



## sabCZa (11 August 2012)

only_me said:



			I like this horse! 

Click to expand...

If you mean Fellow Van T - that's the one our David Svoboda will have in the second round. Please root for him! He's very handsome, too. Well-matched in this respect


----------



## Brimful of Asha (11 August 2012)

only_me said:



			They had trials all over the country. the people who ride/own them kindly volunteered to provide horses that are jumping 1.20 and I think had up to 3 "heats" to select the horses.

They are all of a good quality, please don't start critising the horses they have been volunteered for the event.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I wasn't going to 'start critising' I was asking a normal question as I didn't know whether they came from dealers or if they were ready selected. All the horses are genuine honest horses just some of the riders make you cringe...


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

sabCZa said:



			If you mean Fellow Van T - that's the one our David Svoboda will have in the second round. Please root for him! He's very handsome, too. Well-matched in this respect 

Click to expand...

Will do  Quite happy to root for all riders, its an achievement for all people who are competing at the olympics


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Hopefully the next set will give the horses a better ride


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

Brimful of Asha said:



			Thank you, I wasn't going to 'start critising' I was asking a normal question as I didn't know whether they came from dealers or if they were ready selected. All the horses are genuine honest horses just some of the riders make you cringe...
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, the roll eyes smiley made me think you were being sarcastic about the quality of the horses.


 poor rider! Hope both are ok


----------



## Silmarillion (11 August 2012)

Having spent so long watching all the "pure" showjumping, it all looks a bit point-and-shoot in this! I've never watched it before though, and they look (so far) ok for amateur type riders. I couldn't do any better, anyway... I'm an ENORMOUS wuss!


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Oh Crap Hope he's ok


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Oh noooo


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

They shouldn't have let this guy back on this horse


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

I wouldnt get back on it!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

Me neither...


----------



## Rowreach (11 August 2012)

Oh please, this is ridiculous


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

Slightly annoyed that they are letting him jump after the horse has fallen. Bit of a welfare issue there.


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Hello checks for everyone please?!  Sheesh


----------



## Silmarillion (11 August 2012)

Why on earth is he allowed to carry on if the horse fell?! Surely for the horse's sake it should be thoroughly checked over by a vet?!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

See I thought that too only_me - anyone know the rules?


----------



## kirstie (11 August 2012)

Bloody hell, no way should he have got back on.

His reins are a bit short but no need for that reaction.


----------



## Django Pony (11 August 2012)

OMG!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

I can't believe they let him get back on! He fell off - thus elimination! If he had dropped his hands and let the horse go forwards from the start box he wouldn't have been grand rather than pulling the poor bugger over!


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Fair play to them both for goin on after that.


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

I think this horse should be substituted, 
ow, the riders leg, that must have hurt


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			I wouldnt get back on it!
		
Click to expand...

He pulled the poor thing over


----------



## WombatStew (11 August 2012)

only_me said:



			Slightly annoyed that they are letting him jump after the horse has fallen. Bit of a welfare issue there.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking...


----------



## mandwhy (11 August 2012)

Gosh poor guy, I think the rules are really unfair that his time was already running as I don't think there was much he could have done there! Eek just looks like 'get me off, I want to get off now!!'


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Flame_ said:



			He pulled the poor thing over
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't blaming the horse Flame, I just wouldn't get back on it after it'd flipped on to me.


----------



## Silmarillion (11 August 2012)

Surely if you want to compete at the pentathlon at Olympic level, you'd learn to ride better than that guy on the poor chestnut (who is now getting the blame from the commentators for the fall... poor horse)?


----------



## Tangaroo (11 August 2012)

That horse belongs to a friend of mine and it certainly doesnt usually behave in that way!! He was holding it way too tight!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (11 August 2012)

This isn't showjumping rules a fall isn't elimination. I feel sorry for the horse.


----------



## kirstie (11 August 2012)

EKW said:



			I can't believe they let him get back on! He fell off - thus elimination! If he had dropped his hands and let the horse go forwards from the start box he wouldn't have been grand rather than pulling the poor bugger over!
		
Click to expand...

I really don't think he pulled him over, watch it again, the horse was going over the second his front feet left the ground, looks like he intentionally threw himself over to be honest.

Yes, he should have thrown his reins at it and ridden forwards, but we all make mistakes in the heat of the moment at times. 
I don't think it is fair to blame the rider.


----------



## KSR (11 August 2012)

Horse looked a bit lame to me.. I didn't see the accident.. Take it that the horse reared and both went over??


----------



## gemin1eye (11 August 2012)

I wouldn't have got back on either, I'm not brave enough to ride a horse that flipped over on me


----------



## SplashofSoy (11 August 2012)

That poor horse that reared if rider had let go of his head. Didn't present to any fence in right place at all. These horses have been selected for 3 years and have done numerous test events. They are all very honest and capable if ridden half decently.


----------



## Archiepoo (11 August 2012)

why was that horse allowed to continue?? thats going to cause a stink _oh **** someone else nearly got chucked off!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

That was quite an impressive gymnastic movement! Although wonderboy dosen't look impressed with his rider...!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

This horse is having great fun! Well saved by the rider though!


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Ha Ha great save by current rider!


----------



## Brimful of Asha (11 August 2012)

only_me said:



			Apologies, the roll eyes smiley made me think you were being sarcastic about the quality of the horses.


 poor rider! Hope both are ok 

Click to expand...

haha no!  the one that reared and the one thats in now, pure example of what i mean!


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

Horse number 40, no stable for that one!!


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

kirstie said:



			I really don't think he pulled him over, watch it again, the horse was going over the second his front feet left the ground, looks like he intentionally threw himself over to be honest.

Yes, he should have thrown his reins at it and ridden forwards, but we all make mistakes in the heat of the moment at times. 
I don't think it is fair to blame the rider.
		
Click to expand...

Oh he pulled it over. And no, normal riders don't make mistakes like that.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (11 August 2012)

That rider was constantly hanging onto the chestnuts mouth, no wonder it was rearing!


----------



## winkles (11 August 2012)

EKW said:



			I can't believe they let him get back on! He fell off - thus elimination!
		
Click to expand...

It's different scoring to pure showjumping though isn't it? They're picking up 20 faults for a lost rail, I'm not sure what constitutes elimination but I found this on the Beeb:

_20 points for each fence knocked down ;
40 points for a refusal;
60 points for falling off or for knocking down a fence during a refusal;
4 points for every second over the optimum time for the course._


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Naughty horsey taking the pee now


----------



## charleysummer (11 August 2012)

OMG! what a time to switch on to the event.. :/

I'd of thought they'd be a bit more refined to compete at this level.. it's just dangerous. Of course it is a mix of different events and they don't know the horse... but majority seem to have awful balance.

What a horrific image of the guy pulling the horse over in the rear  I feel sorry for him , how terrifying must that be


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

Hmmm I think Wonderboy has had enough of his rider.


----------



## Brimful of Asha (11 August 2012)

was anyone else cringing?


----------



## Stormy123456 (11 August 2012)

Brimful of Asha said:



			was anyone else cringing? 

Click to expand...


Yes, that was pretty dire. Think the horse had had enough of him!


----------



## dafthoss (11 August 2012)

at some of them  wouldnt put any horse of mine forwards for this. 

Although did have a little giggle at the one thats just been when he was taking the p big time


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

somebody please u tube that near fall and recovery for me, what a move by the rider!!


----------



## winkles (11 August 2012)

Ooh Randel's a very pretty boy


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

only_me said:



			Hmmm I think Wonderboy has had enough of his rider.
		
Click to expand...

That horse was having an absolute ball! Who wouldn't?! He was probably thinking - Ha! I have a bit of a numpty rider on me, it's a big occassion, let's see how awesome I can make myself look! Teeheehee!

I love that horse!


----------



## jaffa2311 (11 August 2012)

dug his spurs in whilst hanging on the mouth. Horse got confused and stressed and lost confidence in jumping the round.


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Wonder boy is wondering why he's bothering


----------



## WombatStew (11 August 2012)

It appears you can have two refusals at each fence and then you can miss it out and move onto the next one?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

JCWHITE said:



			somebody please u tube that near fall and recovery for me, what a move by the rider!!
		
Click to expand...

Aye! He should be a gymnast!


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Lovely scopey grey now. I'd totally take him home!


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Like this grey


----------



## Rowreach (11 August 2012)

Ok so if you swim badly you sink, if you run badly you come last, if you shoot badly you miss, if you fence badly you might get an alarm go off ........... and if you ride like **** ????????????  Poor horses


----------



## mandwhy (11 August 2012)

That last bay was really not happy was he!! Cheeky thing!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

EKW said:



			That horse was having an absolute ball! Who wouldn't?! He was probably thinking - Ha! I have a bit of a numpty rider on me, it's a big occassion, let's see how awesome I can make myself look! Teeheehee!

I love that horse!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, He was having quite a lot of fun showing the rider what he thought of him  

Amusing to watch, but felt quite sorry for the rider. At least as someone pointed out it is showing that skill is required to make a horse jump!


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

There seems to be a backgound commentary on my telly, i dont mean the official commentator, sound like Phil Ghazala to me!


----------



## kirstie (11 August 2012)

Flame_ said:



			Oh he pulled it over. And no, normal riders don't make mistakes like that. 

Click to expand...

I disagree. I have just watched 3 more times and I still don't think it was the riders fault really.

Yes his reins were a little short, that is not an excuse for how the horse reacted. Once it was flinging itself everywhere, the guy was unbalanced, DID use reins for balance but the horse flipped itself, it wasn't pulled. 

I think there needs to be more control over the level of riders in this event, some of them are shockingly bad.


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Nice ride from Sam


----------



## gemin1eye (11 August 2012)

i actually think these guys arent riding too badly- there are people on this forum who cant ride that well, and the guy on wonderboy did well to stay on imo - commentators didnt seem impressed when he tapped the horse with his stick but I think it was the right thing to do and it got the horse over the fence


----------



## Silmarillion (11 August 2012)

mister-merlin said:



			It's different scoring to pure showjumping though isn't it? They're picking up 20 faults for a lost rail, I'm not sure what constitutes elimination but I found this on the Beeb:

_20 points for each fence knocked down ;
40 points for a refusal;
60 points for falling off or for knocking down a fence during a refusal;
4 points for every second over the optimum time for the course._

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, m-m! Why on earth isn't the horse taken out of the competition if it falls, though? Horse fall should at least equal rider elimination, of not pulling the horse out so it can't be ridden again. I thought he looked a bit short on the left hind before the rider got back on again.

The Brit looked quite a capable rider, on the other hand!


----------



## Rowreach (11 August 2012)

only_me said:



			At least as someone pointed out it is showing that skill is required to make a horse jump!
		
Click to expand...

Oi!  Someone???  Ahem.


----------



## Brimful of Asha (11 August 2012)

Just a thought, spurs should be banned in this event unless the rider is experienced in using them


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Nice round from English guy


----------



## dafthoss (11 August 2012)

Shame about the unlucky pole for the brit.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

I'm glad they pointed out that they were using padded racing whips which do the horses no harm what so ever.

The Brit was good, so was the Irish guy earlier. And this guy just now is.


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

kirstie said:



			I disagree. I have just watched 3 more times and I still don't think it was the riders fault really.

Yes his reins were a little short, that is not an excuse for how the horse reacted. Once it was flinging itself everywhere, the guy was unbalanced, DID use reins for balance but the horse flipped itself, it wasn't pulled.
		
Click to expand...

What   I was yelling at the TV, "let go of its head" before it went up the first time. He didn't, he kept hold until the horse had no where to go but over. That was entirely the rider's fault, the horse had no choice but to rear in the first place.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2012)

Brimful of Asha said:



			Just a thought, spurs should be banned in this event unless the rider is experienced in using them 

Click to expand...

A bit like the pony club thing where you have to have B test to ride in spurs (or a dc note below that) sounds like a good idea, but I wonder if the usual rider/owner has told the rider if they will need them or not? 
Sorry Rowreach   How could I forget? 

The majority of riders are doing a decent job, and helps when they have excellent horses


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Yeah WB's *** with the whip was more of a ignominy to him than anything else!

Oooh *** - whop!


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

This current horse is a saint


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (11 August 2012)

Kirstie the rider could have put his arms round the horses neck or held the breast plate, he didn't have to use the reins for balance. He was hanging onto its head even in rising trot! I agree with flame he pulled it over when it reared.


----------



## Camel (11 August 2012)

I'd be bloody proud if my Husband could ride like that  

I'd say they have about as much technical ability as me .... with 50x the balls


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

I wonder if any of them are scared after seeing that happen?  I would be.


----------



## Copperpot (11 August 2012)

Vito is a lovely horse! Very forgiving.


----------



## winkles (11 August 2012)

Silmarillion said:



			Thanks for that, m-m! Why on earth isn't the horse taken out of the competition if it falls, though? Horse fall should at least equal rider elimination, of not pulling the horse out so it can't be ridden again. I thought he looked a bit short on the left hind before the rider got back on again.

The Brit looked quite a capable rider, on the other hand!
		
Click to expand...

I know, absurd. 
If the guy was uninjured and prepared to have another go, why not let him use a reserve horse and move him down the line up so he could have the 20 minutes to gel with it. Ok so it would be a little annoying for whoever's looking after the schedule but surely they should be prepared for mix ups!?

I agree about the Brit, the first thing I noticed about him was that he had his stirrups in the right place  agree with others on the spurs, too.


----------



## SplashofSoy (11 August 2012)

Completely agree flame I too was shouting the same at the tv. The lines to the fences and arises they are bringing the horses in are poor and quite often too long and fast so hardly a surprise poles going. Brtish guy rode well and got a good result as a case in point.


----------



## ClothEars (11 August 2012)

Flame_
Quote de kirstie
I disagree. I have just watched 3 more times and I still don't think it was the riders fault really.

Yes his reins were a little short, that is not an excuse for how the horse reacted. Once it was flinging itself everywhere, the guy was unbalanced, DID use reins for balance but the horse flipped itself, it wasn't pulled.
What  I was yelling at the TV, "let go of its head" before it went up the first time. He didn't, he kept hold until the horse had no where to go but over. That was entirely the rider's fault, the horse had no choice but to rear in the first place.



Wasn't there a flower pot involved aswell?


----------



## Vodkagirly (11 August 2012)

Some of the horses are saints ti put up with the riders. I want one!


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

well the Japanse lad is at least trying to see a stride, whoops, a stop,I think he is doing well, according to the commentator, this is his worst phase


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (11 August 2012)

Yeh its hoof looked stuck in the flowers.


----------



## dafthoss (11 August 2012)

Any one else finding instructions coming out as they watch?? or is that just me


----------



## WombatStew (11 August 2012)

Ouch, that poor horse's mouth!


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

Yes I have just commented on that background noise


----------



## winkles (11 August 2012)

dafthoss said:



			Any one else finding instructions coming out as they watch?? or is that just me 

Click to expand...

No you aren't alone there  I'm also tensing my legs when I see a nice take off spot, and counting strides


----------



## 3Beasties (11 August 2012)

Love this grey 

Nice round so far....


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Oh another super scopey careful grey!


----------



## Crazydancer (11 August 2012)

Jeepers!! That slow-mo showed the rider trying to take the horses back teeth out!!!! 
A lot of them seem very heavy-handed.


----------



## kirstie (11 August 2012)

His contact was inconsistent, there were lots of little breaks where the reins were loose.

I know that he was hanging on at times but I don't think that a 'normal' horse would flip itself over. 

I too was shouting at the tv for him to throw the reins forward and ride forwards, I think that the horses reaction was extreme. The atmosphere and occasion did not help at all.

To be honest, I think that he, like most of them are quite frankly not good enough and he didn't actually know how to react.
He has probably never sat on something that has done that before.

I think that the testing of the riders should be much more vigorous. I agree that had the rider ridden more sympathetically and forwards, the accident would probably not have happened.

In short, they shouldn't be allowed to ride in the event if they aren't good enough.


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Trinidad is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

I really want a farty Trinidad!


----------



## winkles (11 August 2012)

Trinidad's amazing, whoever gets to sit on him is a lucky sod, he worked with that short stride in the triple(?) amazingly!


----------



## catwithclaws (11 August 2012)

i want that bay horse!! so genuine and honest - love him!


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

Trinidad for me please!


----------



## SplashofSoy (11 August 2012)

I want Trinidad!


----------



## Copperpot (11 August 2012)

Trinidad is lovely!


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

That was lovely. Now I really really really want Trinidad!


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Trinidad is brill!


----------



## Brimful of Asha (11 August 2012)

I'm wanting that roan!! what an honest horse!


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

Fan club for Trinidad


----------



## Crazydancer (11 August 2012)

Trinidad - Very honest horse, lovely!


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

So, theres a queue for Trinidad and the black mare!!


----------



## BeesKnees (11 August 2012)

How nice to see the last GB rider pat the horse after the ride rather than give it a sock in the gob like most of them.


----------



## mandwhy (11 August 2012)

Trinidad is my fave too


----------



## Spit That Out (11 August 2012)

Connic is a lovely boy...


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2012)

I have to go off and feed my horse now, a little more Wonderboy than Trinidad she is, I wonder if they'll swap her for Trinny?


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Well done robert!


----------



## winkles (11 August 2012)

Wahey, clear round from the Hungarian! And he kissed the horses neck after - aww


----------



## Brimful of Asha (11 August 2012)

also like connic!


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Conic is lovely too. Quite the gymnast over the second there


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Yep, i'd better go do horses too. I hope there's no more disasters.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

OOOOWWWWWW! For all men out there - OW! Lol!


----------



## 3Beasties (11 August 2012)

Naughty horse!


----------



## Crazydancer (11 August 2012)

Magic Man is not being so magic for his rider......


----------



## winkles (11 August 2012)

This one does a very nice piaffe


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

Another horse having a bit of fun


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

If anyone's actually bothered to read the rules, every competitor has to have their riding ability approved and passed on before competing internationally. 

No they're not stylish but they're riding unknown horses in a pretty impressive atmospheric arena (I doubt many of those horses have jumped in front of a crowd that big), over fences that caused issues for the Olympic Equestrian lot in terms of looking and spooking, on the back of a fence and a swim already. 

They're not doing THAT badly...


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Not surprised at this stopping. Ears back and swishing tail ,
Didn't like the Egyptian did you horsey


----------



## 3Beasties (11 August 2012)

Will the chestnut that went over backwards be ridden again in this?


----------



## HashRouge (11 August 2012)

I felt a bit sorry for this Egyptian guy! He looked like a fairly sympathetic rider to me, but the horse just wasn't happy


----------



## 3Beasties (11 August 2012)

teapot said:



			If anyone's actually bothered to read the rules, every competitor has to have their riding ability approved and passed on before competing internationally. 

No they're not stylish but they're riding unknown horses in a pretty impressive atmospheric arena (I doubt many of those horses have jumped in front of a crowd that big), over fences that caused issues for the Olympic Equestrian lot in terms of looking and spooking, on the back of a fence and a swim already. 

They're not doing THAT badly...
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I agree, you can see far worse riding at local shows.

I can't imagine I'd fare all that well getting on a strange horse, jumping those jumps and dealing with that atmosphere!


----------



## Crazydancer (11 August 2012)

teapot said:



			If anyone's actually bothered to read the rules, every competitor has to have their riding ability approved and passed on before competing internationally. 

No they're not stylish but they're riding unknown horses in a pretty impressive atmospheric arena (I doubt many of those horses have jumped in front of a crowd that big), over fences that caused issues for the Olympic Equestrian lot in terms of looking and spooking, on the back of a fence and a swim already. 

They're not doing THAT badly...
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I would poop my pants if I had to do anything more than a 6" crosspole..... you'd never catch me jumping in an arena!


----------



## Brimful of Asha (11 August 2012)

Does anyone know why their being led in?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

teapot said:



			If anyone's actually bothered to read the rules, every competitor has to have their riding ability approved and passed on before competing internationally. 

No they're not stylish but they're riding unknown horses in a pretty impressive atmospheric arena (I doubt many of those horses have jumped in front of a crowd that big), over fences that caused issues for the Olympic Equestrian lot in terms of looking and spooking, on the back of a fence and a swim already. 

They're not doing THAT badly...
		
Click to expand...

Very true they're not THAT badly for people that probably only have time for an hour or so a weeks riding if that but some of these horses are just having a ball knowing that htey can get away with it


----------



## redmone (11 August 2012)

Some of these ponies remind me of when we first got Dolly! Clearly capable but thinking "yeah I can have a laugh with you"!!!! I think riders are doing good too, I couldn't do it! Horse and rider that went over should have been thoroughly checked though, didn't agree with letting them carry on.


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Nice chestnut in there now


----------



## barehoofhannah (11 August 2012)

I'm sick of hearing how the commentator is describing the horses behaviour... Actually what about the horse being uncomfortable, unhappy, scared etc rather than naughty and thinking they can get away with it! And the fact they allowed the horse to be jumped after it had gone over backwards doing no manner of muscle strains as a bare minimum... Arrhh!!


----------



## jenbleep (11 August 2012)

teapot said:



			If anyone's actually bothered to read the rules, every competitor has to have their riding ability approved and passed on before competing internationally. 

No they're not stylish but they're riding unknown horses in a pretty impressive atmospheric arena (I doubt many of those horses have jumped in front of a crowd that big), over fences that caused issues for the Olympic Equestrian lot in terms of looking and spooking, on the back of a fence and a swim already. 

They're not doing THAT badly...
		
Click to expand...

I agree. God any slight unbalance or untidy hands and people are so quick to jump on people  I've seen worse riding at local shows, and I expect if one or two people slagging these people off had a go they wouldn't be much better!


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Flying nosenet!!


----------



## GeeGeeboy (11 August 2012)

That round wasn't pretty!


----------



## gadetra (11 August 2012)

Well that was  very entertaining! Thank you all for your company!


----------



## redmone (11 August 2012)

Didn't like the way the last rider kept gobbing the horse with the bit : (


----------



## vadzz (11 August 2012)

nice of the last rider to still pat the horse at the end of a round even after the knocks and refusals (down to rider), thats more that can be said for a lot of top riders with horses with one fence down


----------



## shadowboy (11 August 2012)

No they aren't THAT bad but they are competing at Olympic standards I.e. at the top, therefore they are going to need to be half decent like the hungarians who have obviously taken the time to practice. The comment re worse riding at local shows yeah I would expect so! They are local shows not the Olympics! I'm unimpressed with most of them and no I couldn't jump a strange horse that big but then I'm not competing in the Olympics where I would practice for 4 years!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (11 August 2012)

Brimful of Asher I took it as a sign of the riding ability! 

Yes people there is worse riding at local shows, local show riders are likely not contenders for an Olympic event.


----------



## mandwhy (11 August 2012)

Glad I watched that. Entertaining indeed!


----------



## jenbleep (11 August 2012)

You guys just remind me of those people standing at the side of the ring gossiping about other riders riding. No wonder many people are worried to ride in front of others - and these people have never ridden these horses before and are riding in the front of a world audience. OK, OK, perhaps being the professionals they are they should be used to it and not let nerves get the better of them, but they are human after all! 

Oh and the jumps don't really look 1.20  I can't decide if that's a good or a bad thing that I think that  Jumps don't look anymore, maybe? 

I agree some of the riders are not pretty, but it happens to everyone  Even you...!


----------



## vadzz (11 August 2012)

Think this pentathlon is showing that horse riders do not 'just sit there and let the horse do everything' even the top level all-round sportsmen cannot get round a course clear! people are so ignorant!
I appreciate they are ALL ROUND sportsmen, but it just proves its not as easy as it looks to everyone watching.
Albeit some were very fortunate to have such forgiving horses, but well ridden to a lot of them.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (11 August 2012)

Jenbleep its not the lack of prettiness in the riding, its the horses suffering due to the poor riding that annoys. Whacking legs on every other jump because they don't stand s chance of clearing it, being jabbed in the mouth, hauled round turns by the reins and one pulled over backward when it reared. And yes I'd criticise anyone who rode like that and considered it "good enough" for anything, never mind jumping 1m+ fences.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (11 August 2012)

They weren't all terrible though, some riders were better than others. I'd consider the better ones should be the minimum standard though.


----------



## Django Pony (11 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I agree. God any slight unbalance or untidy hands and people are so quick to jump on people  I've seen worse riding at local shows, and I expect if one or two people slagging these people off had a go they wouldn't be much better! 

Click to expand...

You're right, I couldn't do any better, but then I'm not claiming to be an Olympic athlete representing my country!!


----------



## natalia (11 August 2012)

Trinidad and warrenstown q (who will jump tomorrow) were both sold through me. Trinni is the most genuine horse you could wish to meet and spends all winter hunting with her gentleman owner with the Surrey union. Although he won't jump hedges on her as she tends to jump him off!!


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

Look forward to seeing you tomorrow for the ladies!


----------



## natalia (11 August 2012)

Trinidad and warrenstown q (who will jump tomorrow) were both sold through me. Trinni is the most genuine horse you could wish to meet and spends all winter hunting with her gentleman owner with the Surrey union. Although he won't jump hedges on her as she tends to jump him off!!


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Nice to hear about Trinidad , that's one horse who would always be welcome in my stable and the gent from the Surrey Union is one lucky chap


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			You guys just remind me of those people standing at the side of the ring gossiping about other riders riding. No wonder many people are worried to ride in front of others - and these people have never ridden these horses before and are riding in the front of a world audience. OK, OK, perhaps being the professionals they are they should be used to it and not let nerves get the better of them, but they are human after all! 

Oh and the jumps don't really look 1.20  I can't decide if that's a good or a bad thing that I think that  Jumps don't look anymore, maybe? 

I agree some of the riders are not pretty, but it happens to everyone  Even you...!
		
Click to expand...

But this is the olympics!! They should have a much higher standard of riding than this, After all they have are supposed to be the best in their county.


----------



## natalia (11 August 2012)

Ps some friends own the big scopey grey who jumped with the GB rider and yes, he is for sale!


----------



## Dave282B (11 August 2012)

Thanks Natalia
And his price has just gone up 
Not in the market for one at the moment but I bet he sells quickly


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

itsmylife said:



			But this is the olympics!! They should have a much higher standard of riding than this, After all they have are supposed to be the best in their county.
		
Click to expand...

Best pentathletes in their country, not riders. There's a difference. 

For those based outside of the main horsey nations, the chance of getting top notch riding training is probably very few and far between. The GB riders showed what having an equestrian nation behind you can do.


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (11 August 2012)

Not read the whole thread but just watched the riding phase on catch up and didn't think the standard on the whole was that bad. Considering the majority are doing it because they have to for the event and not for love of that particular sport. The horses all seemed very nice and schooled, but I can't help thinking it was an over reaction on the part of the horse that went over backwards. Yes the athlete gobbed him, yes his reins were too short, but some of these people aren't riders as such, it's just a phase they have to complete, and so i'm not sure such a reactive horse has a place in this phase. Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## pookie (11 August 2012)

On a positive note, my non-horsey OH has learned an awful lot about riding today


----------



## Snowysadude (11 August 2012)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			Jenbleep its not the lack of prettiness in the riding, its the horses suffering due to the poor riding that annoys. Whacking legs on every other jump because they don't stand s chance of clearing it, being jabbed in the mouth, hauled round turns by the reins and one pulled over backward when it reared. And yes I'd criticise anyone who rode like that and considered it "good enough" for anything, never mind jumping 1m+ fences.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree, but I was there in the stands and the horse that was pulled over backwards also tripped on the plantpots. Oh and it was meant to be the first horse in with a different Chinese rider but guess what, it reared and fell over on top of him in the warmup too. The man was so badly injured he couldn't compete. The horse was then used again for another rider (the one it fell over on in the ring) - although well done to him for getting back on it. I just cant get over the fact they used it again, by the end of the round it had every fence down and when it first got up after rearing it was lame behind (was sat with my equine vet friend next to me who couldn't believe they let it jump).


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

Snowysadude said:



			I do agree, but I was there in the stands and the horse that was pulled over backwards also tripped on the plantpots. Oh and it was meant to be the first horse in with a different Chinese rider but guess what, it reared and fell over on top of him in the warmup too. The man was so badly injured he couldn't compete. The horse was then used again for another rider (the one it fell over on in the ring) - although well done to him for getting back on it. I just cant get over the fact they used it again, by the end of the round it had every fence.
		
Click to expand...

No way? They'd said he'd picked up an injury and thus wasn't going to be jumping but no one mentioned he'd come off in the warm up. That's bad...


----------



## Shantara (11 August 2012)

Haha, I love watching horsey stuff with my brother "Good, honest horses"..."Horses aren't honest, they're always lying!!"

As far as the riding goes, I've seen worse. Even at top events. 
But the crowd? OMG SHUT UP! I've heard phones, babies, chatting, someone even screamed as a horse was coming up to a fence!

EDT: Side note - the guy riding the horse who flipped over looks identical to my ex...


----------



## Wizzkid (12 August 2012)

Wasn't as bad as I thought although was shouting at the telly a bit!
What time are the ladies on?I bet they are better


----------



## maisie06 (12 August 2012)

On the whole I didn't think they were bad at all. I have seen MUCH worse riding at BS level.


----------



## Rowreach (12 August 2012)

But these are meant to be elite sportspeople.  Are they this mediocre at their other disciplines, and if so, why is this an Olympic sport??  And if they are better at their other disciplines, why do they still include the riding element which most of them are not capable of doing properly? And in which the horses come off worst 

I fully expect to see poor riding at a local level, but not at the Olympics, sorry.  I mean, you don't see Olympic cyclists wobbling off because they are too scared to pedal, or Olympic swimmers wearing armbands


----------



## WandaMare (12 August 2012)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			They weren't all terrible though, some riders were better than others. I'd consider the better ones should be the minimum standard though.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. Yes some worse riding is seen at BS competitions and some of us (definitely me!) would do worse but we're not putting ourselves forward for it. I think some of the riders such as the Hungarian guy looked very impressive but some of them looked as though they have maybe been concentrating on their other sports at the expense of their riding skills.


----------



## MagicMelon (12 August 2012)

Rowreach said:



			But these are meant to be elite sportspeople.  Are they this mediocre at their other disciplines, and if so, why is this an Olympic sport??  

I fully expect to see poor riding at a local level, but not at the Olympics, sorry.  I mean, you don't see Olympic cyclists wobbling off because they are too scared to pedal, or Olympic swimmers wearing armbands 

Click to expand...

I agree. Whilst I think the riding was a vast improvement on the Beijing Olympics which was truly horrific, these people must know if riding is their weak phase in which case why on earth aren't they out riding every single day?! They're Olympic level therefore they should be good at ALL the disiplines surely, not be bad at any of them?  I keep saying to my OH, if there was any sport I could do at the Olympics its this (Im sure Im being very ignorant saying that but hey I used to do PC tetrathlon so Im half way there!).  Im hoping the womens this afternoon will be a lot better - I bet the GB girls will do well, one of them is from my area and know she has a PC background so she'll be fine.


----------



## hoggedmane (12 August 2012)

The commentators mentioned that one of the horses was supplied by Panama Sport Horses (forget which one) - great advertising for them!


----------

